# WTB Watch display stands etc - SEIKO



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

I have quite the collection of watch display now, but still on the hunt!

Currently I have a full Tissot display, full Victorinox display, lots of Breitling bits, a cool 80's Rado stand and loads of various mixed individual watch stands from Casio to Rolex.

Seiko are my first love though. I've got three different full displays from the 80's and 90's but always looking for more, especially the more unusual small stands. I have quite a lot of the newer grey leatherette stands and a few of the last generation of frosted perspex blocks but if anything else is going then please drop me a line!
I sold my two Seiko "dealer trays" on here, NOS spares from the AD I used to work at. Back then I wasn't quite as Seiko obsessed as I am now and I really kick myself for letting those go. If either are still kicking about I'd definitely be interested! 
(I wish I'd had the watch bug back when I started in retail to be honest, the display material we threw in the skip back then still haunts me - even Rolex gear before head office started asking for it to be returned!)

We can arrange a swap if you fancy, or I'll buy whatever is going.

Years ago I rather stupidly I sold this vintage brown display stand as well as all 4 of the individual plastic Seiko stands. Probably not irreplaceable, but I've never seen ANY of the same ones come up for sale since...


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

@kevkojak just seen this on Ebay

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Genuine-Seiko-Watch-Display-Tray-Stand-Jewellers-counter-Mint-condition-/272278639206?hash=item3f65125266:g:3OwAAMXQVERS6mvR


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Cheers John, that has been on e.bay since about 1975 when it was new. :laugh: I think they started it at £60 and reduced it gradually.
(Joking apart it's been available for at least 18 months).

If it had the original cushions I'd have bought it, but it looks a mess with that plastic crap in there. I've had a few other pieces from the same seller, not cheap but pretty rare.

For a tenner I'd have that, but £40 is steep for an incomplete tray.


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

okie doke matey . Did you have a nice Birthday night out ?


----------

